# URGENT NEED HELP BIAMP NEXIA COMPUTER CONTROL



## hyperbuddha (Mar 3, 2010)

We have a show going up in 2 days and I really need to be able to run the software to control our biamp nexia sp. 

I have:

a crossover cable
a mac with parallels

can I make this work as of yet i can get the software installed in parallels but it wont find the nexia on the network.

also worst come to worst I can use my moms pc

but if anything isnt working on it (which is always the case its a pc) i get blamed.


----------



## museav (Mar 4, 2010)

You might want to search the Biamp forum, Main: Clearspace: Main, there are several threads relating to connecting with Parallels and people seem to have no trouble provided the networking is correctly set up with bridge mode and a separate IP address for each OS.


----------



## frank11 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi Hyper,

I saw this post through Google alerts and figured I'd chime in. What IP address do you have your computer set to? The default setting on Nexia is 192.168.1.101 so you need your pc set to 192.168.1. (102, 103 etc). Biamp has a great learning module on their website for connecting to a Nexia....

Online Training - Biamp Professional Audio Systems

Try "setting and IP address" and "loading a file" while your probably not loading a file and just adjusting what is in there, the concept is the same. You just want to select "connect to system" once you've connected to the network. If your still having problems, disable any firewall you may have as Nexia sends back some information that occasionally a firewall will see as "unsolicited".

I'm not sure what kind of control your doing and if this is something you'll be doing alot of, but I'd strongly consider porting the controls you want into Biamp DaVinci, which is a free software that you can download to make GUI interfaces for Nexia. 

cheers,


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey Frank11 do you work for Biamp? We are always happy to have new members around here who work for manufacturers. Just keep your posts informative and helpful and don't try to sell product. Contact me, any mod, or senior team member if you have questions about what is or isn't appropriate.


----------



## firewater88 (Mar 4, 2010)

I agree with Frank. I run an Audia network here from Biamp, and I run the Audia software from parallels on my Mac Pro. I use the second network card on the Mac to go to the independent Audia network. You HAVE to set the computer up as a static IP, if you dont have a DHCP server on the net (like a router). Going direct with a crossover cable will require a static IP in the same range as your Nexia unit. Nexia and Audia are VERY similar. Here is a quick way to set this up:

Give the computer a static IP of 192.168.1.105
Open Nexia and go to tools, click network tab
If you have more than one network card, you must specify it at the bottom.
Once you do that, keep UDP selected at top and try to connect to network. Using UDP will "search" for devices in your ip subnet. It should connect after a bit.
If you know the IP of the Nexia unit you are using, you can create a TCP device list. In there you set your subnet, 192.168.1 and then click the ending (101) and it will then only look for that device on every connect, usually a lot faster with multiple devices.

I can confirm that parallels will still connect over the shared networking selection with Biamps software.


----------



## hyperbuddha (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks guys got it working a while ago just forgot to post.


----------

